# Sonderzeichen in class dateien?



## Seppy (27. Jan 2008)

Hi

hab grad die suche angeworfen und nix hilfreiches gefunden, auch google hat mir nicht weiter geholfen deswegen ein neuer thread

ich habe ein applet erstellt, das zusammen mit dem AWT auch buttons beinhaltet. nur legt mir java nun für jeden betätigten button automatisch eine neue .class datei an.

bsp:

meinApplet.java hat einen Button. wenn ich die datei nun kompiliere bringt er mir folgendes ergebnis:

meinApplet.class
meinApplet$1.class

bei mehreren Buttons fügts dann immer ein $1 dazu.. weis jemand woran das liegen könnte? die buttons sind mit actionlistener versehen wie ich es halt aus dem awt kenne. wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht warum er mehrere der dinger anlegt. ansich ist das nicht sooo das problem aber mit dem $ im namen kann ich es nicht uploaden.. 

vlt hatte wer schonmal das problem?

viele dank für eure hilfe

sebastian


----------



## SebiB90 (27. Jan 2008)

du fügst wohl actionlistener so hinzu:

```
button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {...});
```
so definierst du immer eine neue innere anonyme klasse die actionlistener implementiert.
und für jede klasse gibts halt 1 class datei.

$ kommt davon das es eine innere klasse ist.
klasse$innerKlasse
da es eine anonyme ist, wird einfach hochgezählt...


----------



## Seppy (27. Jan 2008)

ganz genau so mach ich das ^^

kann man das auch anderst lösen? wenn ja wie? sry für evt dumme fragen bin noch nicht soooo der proger


----------



## SebiB90 (27. Jan 2008)

man könnte daraus richtige klassen machen
aber evtl auch bescheuert für vllt kleine actionen ne extra java datei.
ich würd einfach ne jar datei draus machen, dann haste das problem net mehr.


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2008)

ok vielen dank noch für deine sehr schnellen antworten  

dann werd ich mich ma schlau machen wie das mit jar geht aber dazu steht ja scho einiges im forum


----------

